# Who here wears makeup? Anyone ever try out War Paint?



## GymRat79 (Jan 28, 2022)

I recently started using War Paint and I'm pretty impressed with this line of mens makeup. Its easy to apply and good quality. I started using makeup in my early 20's during my modeling days.

I tan on a regular basis so I use the bronzer and concealer in the morning and when I go out and about on the weekends. I’ll even apply some before I hit the gym in the evening to touch up some imperfections from my day.

I highly recommend this company.









						War Paint for Men - Makeup for Men.
					

This isn't women's makeup in different packaging, War Paint is made for men's skin. Every product is cruelty-free, vegan and easy to use.




					us.warpaintformen.com


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Send0 (Jan 28, 2022)

I didn't realize this was a thing. I don't wear makeup, never had any interest in doing so.

Seems like a hassle to me.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 28, 2022)

I only wear makeup when I dress up like The Ultimate Warrior for a sport hobbling session.


----------



## shackleford (Jan 28, 2022)

just because its called "war paint" doesn't make it cool. you're still a grown man using make up.


----------



## Achillesking (Jan 28, 2022)

I'm honestly at a loss for words


----------



## CJ (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 28, 2022)

Nah man. This is GAY AS FUCK!!!

I don’t know, men’s makeup? Blowjob from a tranny? You might want to turn the light off and come out of that closet.


----------



## Yano (Jan 28, 2022)

Only a small group of dudes could ever get away with wearing make up and you aint one of em.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 28, 2022)

I honestly thought I was one of the most open minded, non-judgemental people here, but now I am questioning that.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## RiR0 (Jan 28, 2022)

Well atleast its not Alex Kikel using estrogen during prep I guess


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 28, 2022)

lmao I am not fuckin gay. I wear makeup and I am not ashamed to do so either, as it enhances my tan plus makes my skin look healthier. Thats why I do it and always have. Its not like I'm wearing lip stick or eye liner.


----------



## flenser (Jan 28, 2022)

Once when I was a teenager I got a massive zit on the tip of my nose, and I tried to cover it up with makeup. No one at school cared about the zit, but I got more shit for putting makeup on my nose than any other dumb ass thing I had ever done before, and that's saying a lot.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 28, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> lmao I am not fuckin gay. I wear makeup and I am not ashamed to do so either, as it enhances my tan plus makes my skin look healthier. Thats why I do it and always have. Its not like I'm wearing lip stick or eye liner.


I mean for guy who’s not gay you’re pretty gay


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 28, 2022)

flenser said:


> Once when I was a teenager I got a massive zit on the tip of my nose, and I tried to cover it up with makeup. No one at school cared about the zit, but I got more shit for putting makeup on my nose than any other dumb ass thing I had ever done before, and that's saying a lot.


You obviously did not use a concealer that matched your skin color. Of course they noticed and you looked extremely silly. Sorry to break it to you but you need to match your skin color with the concealer you use or it will look like shit.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 28, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> You obviously did not use a concealer that matched your skin color. Of course they noticed and you looked extremely silly. Sorry to break it to you but you need to match your skin color with the concealer you use or it will look like shit.


I don't think this audience is well versed in makeup application. You might have to do an instructional post with some before / after pics or youtube video.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 28, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I don't think this audience is well versed in makeup application. You might have to do an instructional post with some before / after pics or youtube video.


Just telling it like it is and help people know for future situations.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 28, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> You obviously did not use a concealer that matched your skin color. Of course they noticed and you looked extremely silly. Sorry to break it to you but you need to match your skin color with the concealer you use or it will look like shit.





GymRat79 said:


> Just telling it like it is and help people know for future situations.


1) you know far too much about this stuff 

2) I cannot think of a future situation where I may need to know this, but who knows maybe I’ll drunkenly stumble into the ladies room and be able to provide them with my newfound knowledge. 

3) Do you figure skate by any chance? It would explain A LOT.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Achillesking (Jan 28, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 17737


I lol at this


----------



## snake (Jan 28, 2022)

Ok, that's not my song to dance to but in the mans defense, Why not? Women dye their hair, use makeup and whatnot. Anyone think a middle age woman looks better without make up and sporting some long gray hair?


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 28, 2022)

Hey I'm in my 40's and lets be honest I'm not getting any younger. A little touch up in the mornings over some fine lines, blemishes and wrinkles, giving me healthier looking skin and enhancing my tan isn't a bad thing is it? I'm not wearing dresses, putting on lip stick or eye liner.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jan 28, 2022)

Some of these 


GymRat79 said:


> I recently started using War Paint and I'm pretty impressed with this line of mens makeup. Its easy to apply and good quality. I started using makeup in my early 20's during my modeling days.
> 
> I tan on a regular basis so I use the bronzer and concealer in the morning and when I go out and about on the weekends. I’ll even apply some before I hit the gym in the evening to touch up some imperfections from my day.
> 
> ...


Some of these questions you ask, you must have alot of free time. To think of would you fuck this or that. Or is it gay, now makeup. 
  You seem to have a itch that needs to scratched, just go experiment get your questions answered you have alot going on. 
  Enjoy your quest!!


----------



## CJ (Jan 28, 2022)

Maybe @GymRat79 was born with it... 

... Maybe it's Maybelline.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> Maybe @GymRat79 was born with it...
> 
> ... Maybe it's Maybelline.


Maybelline is crap CJ.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 28, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Maybelline is crap CJ.


Spoken like a true tranny.

The picture you are painting is becoming clearer and clearer. 😅


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 28, 2022)

@GymRat79 there are other ways to help your skin look better and stay younger in appearance too. Have you ever tried tretinoin cream, IPL facials, or botox? All 3 are pretty effective.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 28, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> @GymRat79 there are other ways to help your skin look better and stay younger in appearance too. Have you ever tried tretinoin cream, IPL facials, or botox? All 3 are pretty effective.


Yes I've had facials before that's for certain. Very refreshing and enjoyable I must say. One of the best activities and investments a man can partake in. I highly recommend all of you trying a facial if you haven't ever had one before.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 28, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Yes I've had facials before that's for certain. Very refreshing and enjoyable I must say. One of the best activities and investments a man can partake in. I highly recommend all of you trying a facial if you haven't ever had one before.


No, not a regular facial. An IPL facial uses an intense pulsed light, and has to be done by a dermatologist. It reduces skin discoloration and age spots. There is nothing enjoyable about it at all, but it makes a big difference. I've had it done, and liked the before/after results a lot.


----------



## CJ (Jan 28, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Yes I've had facials before that's for certain.


Oh we're well aware that you've been on the receiving end of some facials.  🤣


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 28, 2022)

You guys are so mean.  He’s trying to start a Revlonution and you’re all ruining its foundation.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 28, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> You guys are so mean.  He’s trying to start a Revlonution and you’re all ruining its foundation.


That revolution can stay at meso


----------



## Send0 (Jan 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> Oh we're well aware that you've been on the receiving end of some facials.  🤣


----------



## Send0 (Jan 28, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> That revolution can stay at meso


Poor meso guys... Gymrat didn't even come from MESO, yet everyone blames meso for his rise over here at UG 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 28, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Poor meso guys... Gymrat didn't even come from MESO, yet everyone blames meso for his rise over here at UG 🤣🤣🤣


Guess he just rolled in at the same time. I thought he was a miscer troll.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 28, 2022)

Its ok men, I am comfortable with my sexuality. I am proud to be a Metro Male.


----------



## Daron_e (Jan 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nah man. This is GAY AS FUCK!!!
> 
> I don’t know, men’s makeup? Blowjob from a tranny? You might want to turn the light off and come out of that closet.


I just literally spit out milk..u are hilarious man. Gotta stop reading while eating.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 28, 2022)

All I ever known about makeup is  women usually wear it and a lot of it is bad due to all the heavy metals that are in it .  Ive had lots  of rough nights were it would have been pretty beneficial to hide the dark rings under my eyes  and my shitty complexion after a good binder lol.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 28, 2022)

The secret of makeup, if you do it correctly, is applying it where it does two things. It covers up your imperfections but at the same time blends naturally with your own skin, enhancing the strengths of your facial features. Thats the secret of wearing makeup.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 28, 2022)

The only time in is acceptable to wear face paint etc is.

1.War
2. Hunting

And it is usually camouflage

Other than that... fuck no


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jan 28, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> No, not a regular facial. An IPL facial uses an intense pulsed light, and has to be done by a dermatologist. It reduces skin discoloration and age spots. There is nothing enjoyable about it at all, but it makes a big difference. I've had it done, and liked the before/after results a lot.


 Sorry used the wrong quote @CohibaRobusto 

@GymRat79  You really are underhand throwing a softball at us, with that statement.
  Kinda think there's a thrill factor in these questions, do you have a boner with the thought you have before you post your questions??🤔


----------



## Fatty_one (Jan 28, 2022)

I’ve actually wore makeup a lot. Make out with a chick and you’ll get covered in it it seems. I always try to wipe it off by smashing my face deep into their vagina though. But after this last tinder binder and my newfound short term antibiotic prescription.. I might stop wiping it off down there 😂


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 29, 2022)

I actually think the guys wearing it hunting are gayer than runway models. 


Your threads are something else bro. Are you secretly “hulksmash”?


----------



## BrotherJ (Jan 29, 2022)

I don't know man. I'm like....at least half gay and that's pretty gay just saying.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 29, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> I actually think the guys wearing it hunting are gayer than runway models.
> 
> 
> Your threads are something else bro. Are you secretly “hulksmash”?



Not wrong.
I prefer a camo balaclava


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 29, 2022)

@GymRat79 what's next? "Have you guys ever applied makeup to or bleached your butthole to make it more appealing to your significant other? "


----------



## Send0 (Jan 29, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> @GymRat79 what's next? "Have you guys ever applied makeup to or bleached your butthole to make it more appealing to your significant other? "


Now I'm disappointed that this isn't what the thread is about. Gymrat is slacking! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 29, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> @GymRat79 what's next? "Have you guys ever applied makeup to or bleached your butthole to make it more appealing to your significant other? "


Someone should definitely start a bleaching buttholes thread, because porn star ass looks great, and we need to make this the societal norm.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 29, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Someone should definitely start a bleaching buttholes thread, because porn star ass looks great, and we need to make this the societal norm.


There's not enough butthole bleach in the world to make my starfish look pretty 😚


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> There's not enough butthole bleach in the world to make my starfish look pretty 😚


I've never even seen mine. I don't wanna look.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 29, 2022)

Here I'll just save all you hoes some time:

My Pink Wink Cream (1.0 oz Anal Bleach) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007TBYV4E/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_K14STBM3HT8XS79B9HT4


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 29, 2022)

No Adam's apple and 8 whiskeys deep you get offered a bj from the alien from Stargate, hmmmmm 😝


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 29, 2022)

Gymrat is officially our resident troll;
Welcome to the forum...may I interest you in a peanut butter fuxk sock🤨?


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 29, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Here I'll just save all you hoes some time:
> 
> My Pink Wink Cream (1.0 oz Anal Bleach) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007TBYV4E/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_K14STBM3HT8XS79B9HT4


I know what I'm getting the wife for Valentine's Day now. Thanks @CohibaRobusto !


----------



## Cochino (Jan 29, 2022)

These threads bother me way more than they should.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 29, 2022)

Ok. New topic. Is it gay if I jerk off while staring at myself in the mirror?  

Asking for a friend.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 29, 2022)

"It rubs the lotion on it's skin...."

WTF did I just read?  Now, I actually know a great deal about skin care and cosmetics, because I fund Mrs. BRICKS and she uses high end shit.  But use it myself?  🤣🤣 you can put ketchup, mustard, relish on it, it's still a hotdog.

Mrs. BRICKS tells me lots of men use make up.  She also sais it's gay as fk.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 29, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> Ok. New topic. Is it gay if I jerk off while staring at myself in the mirror?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Depends, are you a tranny? If yes, then not gay. If not, then you are hyper-gay.


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 29, 2022)

Is homophobia still a thing? Like fuck we got people cutting off their tits and cocks and identifying as genderless fairies now a days so worrying over sexual orientation is so yesterday lol 

Might as well judge people based on their favorite ice cream or pizza toppings cause either are so trivial really.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 29, 2022)

I see nothing wrong with this.

I would never do it myself, but that's just because I was blessed with a luscious yet rugged face-rug and naturally chiseled jawline that needs no embellishment.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 29, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> Is homophobia still a thing? Like fuck we got people cutting off their tits and cocks and identifying as genderless fairies now a days so worrying over sexual orientation is so yesterday lol
> 
> Might as well judge people based on their favorite ice cream or pizza toppings cause either are so trivial really.



I already do that
If you eat pineapple on pizza you're a fucking heretic.


----------



## shackleford (Jan 29, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I already do that
> If you eat pineapple on pizza you're a fucking heretic.


bacon onion and pineapple is where its at


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 29, 2022)

shackleford said:


> bacon onion and pineapple is where its at



Heathen


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I didn't realize this was a thing. I don't wear makeup, never had any interest in doing so.
> 
> Seems like a hassle to me.



Me either didn’t realize there was a man’s makeup lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktail (Jan 29, 2022)

Wtf! No never!


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 29, 2022)

shackleford said:


> bacon onion and pineapple is where its at


Bro… I thought you were cool.


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 29, 2022)

Everyone talking about suckin dicks and fondling buttholes 24/7 and no one bats and eye. 

Someone mentions wearing makeup and everybody loses their minds...










































...but on a serious note this IS pretty gay.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 29, 2022)

You should design your own. Gaybeline


----------



## shackleford (Jan 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Bro… I thought you were cool.


i thought i would throw some REAL controversy into these threads


----------



## Cochino (Jan 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Bro… I thought you were cool.


Fucking Canucks


----------



## 69nites (Jan 29, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> lmao I am not fuckin gay. I wear makeup and I am not ashamed to do so either, as it enhances my tan plus makes my skin look healthier. Thats why I do it and always have. Its not like I'm wearing lip stick or eye liner.


We've already determined you're full blown gay. Embrace it.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 29, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I already do that
> If you eat pineapple on pizza you're a fucking heretic.


Pineapple belongs on pizza and mixed with cottage cheese


----------



## Freakmidd (Jan 29, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Just telling it like it is and help people know for future situations.


Pretty sure he said he already learned from that situation..

In the future don't wear make up.. it makes you look gay..

Which is ok...  for you.


----------



## Freakmidd (Jan 29, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Yes I've had facials before that's for certain. Very refreshing and enjoyable I must say. One of the best activities and investments a man can partake in. I highly recommend all of you trying a facial if you haven't ever had one before.


Yeah.. a straight guy receiving a facial. 

Lemme guess.. it was from a tranny..


----------



## Tisatix (Jan 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well atleast its not Alex Kikel using estrogen during prep I guess


Man, I lose my mind at this. Let’s use the one hormone WE DONT WANT lol. Omg , my estrogen is in range at 20 … I’m crashed . Better use some birth control 🤦‍♂️


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 29, 2022)

What fuckery is going on here 😐😐😐😐😐


----------



## Trump (Jan 29, 2022)

I remember the days when men where men 😂


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 29, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Pineapple belongs on pizza and mixed with cottage cheese



Blasphemer.







But yeah, it's so fucking good with cottage cheese
I want some right now actually


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 29, 2022)

Cottage cheese, pineapple with some juice. Pepper or white pepper, salt and cayenne pepper bro


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 29, 2022)

CJ said:


> Umm, we do.
> 
> Pineapple on pizza, yay or nay?


Yes. Pineapple and pepperoni or sausage and pineapple


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 29, 2022)

I’ll also be an outlier and say sbarro from the mall is my favorite pizza but unfortunately they don’t have pineapple


----------



## CJ (Jan 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’ll also be an outlier and say sbarro from the mall is my favorite pizza but unfortunately they don’t have pineapple


Too greezy, but it'll do in a pinch.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 29, 2022)

CJ said:


> Too greezy, but it'll do in a pinch.


I’m low maintenance lol. I’m a guy that would choose teriyaki express over going to an actual hibachi restaurant.


----------



## cavorite (Jan 29, 2022)

good business idea. i have a terrible feeling this will become popular over time.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 29, 2022)

Sausage, bacon, red pepper and jalapeños is the ultimate pizza.

I like my cottage cheese with a generous amount of hot sauce. So good.  Either sriracha or scotch bonnet.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Sausage, bacon, red pepper and jalapeños is the ultimate pizza.
> 
> I like my cottage cheese with a generous amount of hot sauce. So good.  Either sriracha or scotch bonnet.


Feta cheese goes well with that topping combination.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Feta cheese goes well with that topping combination.


Yep, I can see that. Feta and red pepper were made for each other.


----------



## shackleford (Jan 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Sausage, bacon, red pepper and jalapeños is the ultimate pizza.
> 
> I like my cottage cheese with a generous amount of hot sauce. So good.  Either sriracha or scotch bonnet.


i see you prefer heat vs sweet.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 29, 2022)

All this sounds amazing


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 29, 2022)

shackleford said:


> i see you prefer heat vs sweet.


Yessir. I’ve never been much of a sweet fan. I like savoury or spicy mostly.

I enjoy fruit a lot, but that’s about it as far as sweets go.  “Dessert” for me is another plate of dinner.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 29, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> All this sounds amazing


Are you a hot tranny by chance?


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 29, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Are you a hot tranny by chance?


Why are you looking for make up advice?


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Why are you looking for make up advice?


I’m not , I’m giving it. You should try some it may turn your face more attractive ya old fucker.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 29, 2022)

Nope and nope.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 29, 2022)

I am currently getting my monthly pedicure. These are a must for anyone.


----------



## 69nites (Jan 29, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> I am currently getting my monthly pedicure. These are a must for anyone.


Slay queen


----------



## shackleford (Jan 29, 2022)

Whens the sex change scheduled?


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 29, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> I am currently getting my monthly pedicure. These are a must for anyone.


I always thought deep tissue massage and a decent chiropractor were pretty important but what do I know?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 29, 2022)

Bro it's 2022 nobody cares if you're gay. You don't have to hide it.

It's more awkward that you try in this passive aggressive way.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jan 29, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> I am currently getting my monthly pedicure. These are a must for anyone.


Do you get angry looking at your dick, wishing it was a vagina????


----------



## Freakmidd (Jan 29, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> The secret of makeup, if you do it correctly, is applying it where it does two things. It covers up your imperfections but at the same time blends naturally with your own skin, enhancing the strengths of your facial features. Thats the secret of wearing makeup.


The  true secret to make up, is to only wear it.. if you're female.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 29, 2022)

The secret about wearing makeup is hoping to attract a man.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 30, 2022)

Pooh6369 said:


> Do you get angry looking at your dick, wishing it was a vagina????


Too fuckin funny!!!!! Lmmfao!!!!!!


----------



## 69nites (Jan 30, 2022)

Pooh6369 said:


> Do you get angry looking at your dick, wishing it was a vagina????


Where there is a pole, he longs for a hole.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 30, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 17727


Dude this killed me lololol


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 30, 2022)

I’m glad my threads bring humor to this board. I also hope you guys can differ between comedy and when I’m being 100% serious. Some of the posts I make are done with the intention to bring some laughter during your day.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> I’m glad my threads bring humor to this board. I also hope you guys can differ between comedy and when I’m being 100% serious. Some of the posts I make are done with the intention to bring some laughter during your day.


I'll be honest.. I can't tell with your threads 🤣. I can however pick out your jokes after your initial post.


----------



## Trump (Jan 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> I’m glad my threads bring humor to this board. I also hope you guys can differ between comedy and when I’m being 100% serious. Some of the posts I make are done with the intention to bring some laughter during your day.


You do come across as a man that wears make up and women’s underwear


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 30, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Cottage cheese, pineapple with some juice. Pepper or white pepper, salt and cayenne pepper bro



I'm in for that Cayenne
Need some more spice, I'm eating that for 1st snack tomorow.
Sounds like the real deal
Pineapple and cayenne is what's up.

I got addicted to Mango with dipping salts while in Vietnam (Salt, little lime and chili powder)
So fucking good, 3specially green mango, sweet, sour and spicy... I can snack on that for hours.


GymRat79 said:


> I’m glad my threads bring humor to this board. I also hope you guys can differ between comedy and when I’m being 100% serious. Some of the posts I make are done with the intention to bring some laughter during your day.



You're like that guy that always "Jokes" about loving dick.. but always says "Just kidding, bro"

Then comes out 6 years later.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 30, 2022)

Side note

Hot italian sausage on pizza,
That's my shit

I'm all about just the cheese and marinara.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I'll be honest.. I can't tell with your threads 🤣. I can however pick out your jokes after your initial post.


Thank you.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 30, 2022)

I only know of two men who wear/wore makeup.  One of them was a gay dude/drag queen who crashed into me, drunk as could be, dressed like a woman.

The other is a local radio personality who has been wearing makeup for at least 30 years.  I always gave him ish about it, and he swore it was because he had filmed a commercial that day, which he did from time to time.  Every time I saw him after that, I asked him what "commercial" he filmed that day, lol.  I last ran into him a few months ago in the grocery store.  He is in his 70s now, still wearing makeup every day to look younger.  Come to think about it, that is the first time in 30 years that I didn't give him ish for wearing makeup...


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 30, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I only know of two men who wear/wore makeup.  One of them was a gay dude/drag queen who crashed into me, drunk as could be, dressed like a woman.
> 
> The other is a local radio personality who has been wearing makeup for at least 30 years.  I always gave him ish about it, and he swore it was because he had filmed a commercial that day, which he did from time to time.  Every time I saw him after that, I asked him what "commercial" he filmed that day, lol.  I last ran into him a few months ago in the grocery store.  He is in his 70s now, still wearing makeup every day to look younger.  Come to think about it, that is the first time in 30 years that I didn't give him ish for wearing makeup...


Too fkin funny! A drag queen crashed into you! Lmao


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 30, 2022)

I thought of another angle. So, concealer and makeup might be acceptable if you're trying to get Snooki ot JWoww in the sack. 

If you tell a Southern Belle, hey hold up let me go take my makeup off before we bump uglies, you'll probably be shown the door pretty quick.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 30, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> I thought of another angle. So, concealer and makeup might be acceptable if you're trying to get Snooki ot JWoww in the sack.
> 
> If you tell a Southern Belle, hey hold up let me go take my makeup off before we bump uglies, you'll probably be shown the door pretty quick.


Actually wrong. All those male modern day country stars wear makeup everyday and are extremely metrosexual.


----------



## shackleford (Jan 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Actually wrong. All those male modern day country stars wear makeup everyday and are extremely metrosexual.


thats not country music 🤣


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> lmao I am not fuckin gay. I wear makeup and I am not ashamed to do so either, as it enhances my tan plus makes my skin look healthier. Thats why I do it and always have. Its not like I'm wearing lip stick or eye liner.



Are you serious man?

What the fuck? 

And this is a thing?   They make makeup for men?   

Wow.  Just wow


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 30, 2022)

shackleford said:


> thats not country music 🤣


So the girls that live in the south that love them and fuck them are not southern belles either?


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 30, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> And this is a thing?   They make makeup for men?
> 
> Wow.  Just wow


Yes it’s quite a nice product. You should try some out to get rid of your wrinkles and add a little color. The women will love it.


----------



## shackleford (Jan 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> So the girls that live in the south that love them and fuck them are not southern belles either?


no. i think those are called mud crickets.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Yes it’s quite a nice product. You should try some out to get rid of your wrinkles and add a little color. The women will love it.



Yeah, I'll pass on that. 

The women in my world ain't real keen on a man who tries harder to look pretty than they do. 

But good luck with that


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 30, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Yeah, I'll pass on that.
> 
> The women in my world ain't real keen on a man who tries harder to look pretty than they do.
> 
> But good luck with that


I understand. Everyone has different tastes.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> I understand. Everyone has different tastes.


I'm pretty open minded in general, but I was out with friends and asked the single and married women that were with us on how they feel about men wearing make up.

Their initial reaction was a look of disgust and repulsion, followed by a resounding "not attractive". Their words to me were along the lines of "I want my man to look like a man".

A couple of their daughters were with them; they are young adults in their very early 20's. They had a similar response.

The only people I knew who found makeup attractive on men back in the day were goths and maybe some emo's. I'm not sure what crowd finds makeup on men attractive today, but apparently I don't know anyone that likes it.

What are the women like that you know that say they find it attractive? I'm curious about that demographic now.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I'm pretty open minded in general, but I was out with friends and asked the single and married women that were with us on how they feel about men wearing make up.
> 
> Their initial reaction was a look of disgust and repulsion, followed by a resounding "not attractive". Their words to me were along the lines of "I want my man to look like a man".
> 
> ...


Do you hang out with women who frequent high end nightclubs?


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 30, 2022)

Beauty and the bloke: why more men are wearing makeup
					

Foundation, concealer, a little eyeliner… More and more men now put on makeup on a daily basis. Priya Elan meets the influencers behind the trend – and has a makeover himself




					www.google.com


----------



## Send0 (Jan 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Do you hang out with women who frequent high end nightclubs?


Their daughters do.

Besides, answering a question with a question isn't really an answer. Would you mind actually describing the women who say they find this attractive? I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Do you hang out with women who frequent high end nightclubs?





Send0 said:


> Their daughters do.
> 
> Besides, answering a question with a question isn't really an answer. Would you mind actually describing the women who say they find this attractive? I'm genuinely curious.




I gotta admit I'm curious too. 

In a word, no, I don't often find myself in the company of many people who regularly frequent high end nightclubs.  

What are the responses of these woman to your use of cosmetics?     Is this something that's normal in your circle?

What are these women like?


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 30, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I gotta admit I'm curious too.
> 
> In a word, no, I don't often find myself in the company of many people who regularly frequent high end nightclubs.
> 
> What are the responses of these woman to your use of cosmetics?     Is this something that's normal in your circle?


You are aware of this gentleman yes??




David Beckham and Victoria Beckham. ‘David 100% steals my beauty products,’ she says. Photograph: Anthony Harvey


----------



## Send0 (Jan 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> You are aware of this gentleman yes??
> 
> View attachment 17784
> 
> ...


I saw the article.. half the people in there are celebs with cameras flashing in their face. So their life is like a perpetual photoshoot.

I'm still curious about the description of these women that like make up on you. Please elaborate on what they are like, and what they look like. Pleeeaaaaassssssssse? 😁


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Their daughters do.
> 
> Besides, answering a question with a question isn't really an answer. Would you mind actually describing the women who say they find this attractive? I'm genuinely curious.


This one. David Beckham uses makeup quite regularly. He’s far from gay.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> This one. David Beckham uses makeup quite regularly. He’s far from gay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This still isn't what I asked.

You know what, nevermind man. I get that you don't want to answer, and that's fine.

Thanks for taking the time to respond


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I saw the article.. half the people in there are celebs with cameras flashing in their face. So their life is like a perpetual photoshoot.
> 
> I'm still curious about the description of these women that like make up on you. Please elaborate on what they are like, and what they look like. Pleeeaaaaassssssssse? 😁


Any woman who wants a man who’s face looks good I imagine. Why wouldn’t you live life like you are going in front of a camera? Why? Don’t you care enough about yourself to do so?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I saw the article.. half the people in there are celebs with cameras flashing in their face. So their life is like a perpetual photoshoot.
> 
> I'm still curious about the description of these women that like make up on you. Please elaborate on what they are like, and what they look like. Pleeeaaaaassssssssse? 😁





GymRat79 said:


> Any woman who wants a man who’s face looks good I imagine. Why wouldn’t you live life like you are going in front of a camera? Why? Don’t you care enough about yourself to do so?



It's their job to look a particular way
Its not weird if a male model/fitness model wears makeup, it's a photoshoot.

I wear steel toe boots at work.
Does that mean I wear them to dinner.

Stop getting caught up in fake ass Instagram/Entertainement tonight.

That shit ain't real bro


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> You are aware of this gentleman yes??
> 
> View attachment 17784
> 
> ...





GymRat79 said:


> This one. David Beckham uses makeup quite regularly. He’s far from gay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those people aren't familiar to me.   I'm aware that they're actors or celebrities though?

I think I'm asking more about the personality of these women.   Like what are they into?   What do they do for fun?  Etc....

What kind of people are they?


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 30, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> It's their job to look a particular way
> Its not weird if a male model/fitness model wears makeup, it's a photoshoot.
> 
> I wear steel toe boots at work.
> ...


lol @ you comparing steel toe boots to making your appearance better when you go out to a nightclub or on a daily basis. Too funny. 

It’s your job to look your best and if you do not well then your loss.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> lol @ you comparing steel toe boots to making your appearance better when you go out to a nightclub or on a daily basis. Too funny.
> 
> It’s your job to look your best and if you do not well then your loss.



Married
Dont care if people like my appearance.

I'm a fugly motherfucker anyways.
I look like a serial killer who lost a 12 round championship fight with a shovel.

But for some reason I've always done well.....
Without makeup.... 

weird eh?


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 30, 2022)

You guys really are missing the point here. As long as the makeup is subtle, natural, there is nothing wrong with a man wearing makeup. He’s not putting blush on or lipstick. He’s using makeup to smooth his skin out, enhance his tan , make his eyes look healthier and skin younger. 

What is wrong with that?


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 30, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Married
> Dont care if people like my appearance.
> 
> I'm a fugly motherfucker anyways.
> ...


Makeup wouldn’t fit you, you are correct. You would look very silly. Sorry I offered any form of advice to you! Have a good day sir! Good day to you!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Makeup wouldn’t fit you, you are correct. You would look very silly. Sorry I offered any form of advice to you! Have a good day sir! Good day to you!



I can provide some advice as well

And mine fits everyone.

Stop fuckinf around with makeup... go out, make money instead of applying beauty products in the mirror.
You could he ugliest fuck on the planet with a shit personality, but you'll be drowning in pussy

Fuck bitches
Make money


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jan 30, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Cottage cheese, pineapple with some juice. Pepper or white pepper, salt and cayenne pepper bro


Just trying this normally like cottage cheese with pineapple. Added cayenne  salt and pepper....now I'm hooked!!!


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> You guys really are missing the point here. As long as the makeup is subtle, natural, there is nothing wrong with a man wearing makeup. He’s not putting blush on or lipstick. He’s using makeup to smooth his skin out, enhance his tan , make his eyes look healthier and skin younger.
> 
> What is wrong with that?




It just seems kind of sissy.  

I mean, you stare at yourself am a mirror and try to doll up to look pretty.  

It's just not something most men would care to do. 

Bit whatabout these women that like it?


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 30, 2022)

Im not sure what happened but these new generations arent men anymore. My wife teaches at a high school. The haircuts are unreal. Flock of seagulls type nonsense. She said nobody every gets in a fistfight anymore. They just bully each other on their sissy little social media pages. 

I see them at the gym. They just stand around giggling with each other. No real training gets done. 

If anyone thinks America still has hope of remaining a world power, Ive got news for you.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 30, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> Im not sure what happened but these new generations arent men anymore. My wife teaches at a high school. The haircuts are unreal. Flock of seagulls type nonsense. She said nobody every gets in a fistfight anymore. They just bully each other on their sissy little social media pages.
> 
> I see them at the gym. They just stand around giggling with each other. No real training gets done.
> 
> If anyone thinks America still has hope of remaining a world power, Ive got news for you.



Hard times create strong men
Strong men create good times
Good times create weak men
Weak men create hard times.

And the cycle continues


----------



## Send0 (Jan 30, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Hard times create strong men
> Strong men create good times
> Good times create weak men
> Weak men create hard times.
> ...


What does it take to wear make up while getting a BJ from a hot tranny that might actually be a goat in disguise, which in turn might really be Jessica Alba in disguise?


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> What does it take to wear make up while getting a BJ from a hot tranny that might be actual be a goat in disguise, which in turn might really be Jessica Alba in disguise?


Hahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## 69nites (Jan 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


>


That might be the gayest thing you've ever posted and you've posted about how you want to get your dick sucked by a dude.


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 30, 2022)

69nites said:


> That might be the gayest thing you've ever posted and you've posted about how you want to get your dick sucked by a dude.


The first sign of being a homo is homophobia which this board seems to have lots of. Secondly lots of gay shaming on here which quite honestly is a sign of being a pussy. Third I wouldn’t let you suck my dick brother.


----------



## Cochino (Jan 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> GymRat79 said:
> 
> 
> > The first sign of being a homo is homophobia which this board seems to have lots of. Secondly lots of gay shaming on here which quite honestly is a sign of being a pussy. Third I wouldn’t let you suck my dick brother.
> ...


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


>





69nites said:


> That might be the gayest thing you've ever posted and you've posted about how you want to get your dick sucked by a dude.




Man I couldn't honestly figure out if that shit was for real or not.

I can't believe it.    Pretty boy makeup


----------



## 69nites (Jan 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> The first sign of being a homo is homophobia which this board seems to have lots of. Secondly lots of gay shaming on here which quite honestly is a sign of being a pussy. Third I wouldn’t let you suck my dick brother.


What makes you think any of us making fun of you are homophobic? Go read our posts supporting a member who was struggling with his sexuality.

You're not getting ridiculed because you want to fuck dudes. You're getting ridiculed because you're you.

It's very reminiscent of your old friends ghosting you and you thinking it has anything to do with you getting in shape. It's just people thinking you're an insufferable human being and not feeling the need to further suffer your existence.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> You guys really are missing the point here. As long as the makeup is subtle, natural, there is nothing wrong with a man wearing makeup. He’s not putting blush on or lipstick. He’s using makeup to smooth his skin out, enhance his tan , make his eyes look healthier and skin younger.
> 
> What is wrong with that?


It pains me to say this, but...

I agree with Gymrat.


Ultimately, it's your body, my dude. Do with it as you please.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 30, 2022)

Hmmmmm I wonder if I should add my 2 cents


----------



## Freakmidd (Jan 31, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> You guys really are missing the point here. As long as the makeup is subtle, natural, there is nothing wrong with a man wearing makeup. He’s not putting blush on or lipstick. He’s using makeup to smooth his skin out, enhance his tan , make his eyes look healthier and skin younger.
> 
> What is wrong with that?


Fake news..


----------



## Freakmidd (Jan 31, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> The first sign of being a homo is homophobia which this board seems to have lots of. Secondly lots of gay shaming on here which quite honestly is a sign of being a pussy. Third I wouldn’t let you suck my dick brother.


More fake news..


----------



## 69nites (Jan 31, 2022)

TODAY said:


> It pains me to say this, but...
> 
> I agree with Gymrat.
> 
> ...


You can do anything. Could walk around in platform shoes, chaps, a leopard print vest, and a hardhat. But we're going to have to make fun of that.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 31, 2022)

69nites said:


> You can do anything. Could walk around in platform shoes, chaps, a leopard print vest, and a hardhat. But we're going to have to make fun of that.


Its the hardhat isn't it? It's just too much... damnit I knew that was what was going to throw the outfit off 😢


----------



## GymRat79 (Jan 31, 2022)

I’ve worn lipstick before. Just once.


----------



## Trump (Jan 31, 2022)

He is the biggest bender out there, he wears make up because his wife tells him too. If that isn’t gay I don’t know what is.

P.S. I don’t think there is anything wrong with you wearing make up. But you just used the worst example in the world to prove your point


GymRat79 said:


> This one. David Beckham uses makeup quite regularly. He’s far from gay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 31, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> I recently started using War Paint and I'm pretty impressed with this line of mens makeup. Its easy to apply and good quality. I started using makeup in my early 20's during my modeling days.


Bro I am absolutely at a loss for words,  and this never happens..
There is one thing  going on..
You smoke the bong all day and come up with stupid threads…..
See below.
https://i.gifer.com/HjD8.gif


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 2, 2022)

Anyone ever try man tan? It will give you some nice natural color without having to hit the tanning bed. I give it my stamp of approval gentlemen.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 2, 2022)

nice lipstick gayboy


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Send0 (Feb 6, 2022)

Are you shilling for war paint now or something? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 6, 2022)

Good God


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Are you shilling for war paint now or something? 🤣🤣🤣


No I’m just trying to turn you guys on to some men’s beauty products.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 6, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> No I’m just trying to turn you guys on to some men’s beauty products.


I see, good luck turning guys on 😅


----------



## shackleford (Feb 6, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> No I’m just trying to turn you guys on to some men’s beauty products.


for the last time, NO i am not interested in an extended vehicle warranty.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 6, 2022)

shackleford said:


> for the last time, NO i am not interested in an extended vehicle warranty.


I know this is a joke, but man those guys are persistent. I had one call me for a vehicle I haven't owned in nearly 10 years. 😩


----------



## shackleford (Feb 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I know this is a joke, but man those guys are persistent. I had one call me for a vehicle I haven't owned in nearly 10 years. 😩


i keep getting mail.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 6, 2022)

shackleford said:


> i keep getting mail.


My girlfriend gets the letters, I get the phone calls.

I don't know why they call me. It's not like I'm nice or friendly to them. Maybe it's like highschool, and they misinterpret my mean-ness to mean that I like them? 🙄


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 6, 2022)

Next time talk to him about your interest in men’s makeup. Nobody will call back.


----------



## shackleford (Feb 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> My girlfriend gets the letters, I get the phone calls.
> 
> I don't know why they call me. It's not like I'm nice or friendly to them. Maybe it's like highschool, and they misinterpret my mean-ness to mean that I like them? 🙄


i think they just call who theyre told to call? i dont know how it works. I usually just politley ask to be removed from the call list.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 6, 2022)

I like my women with little make up, little to none!


----------



## Send0 (Feb 6, 2022)

shackleford said:


> i think they just call who theyre told to call? i dont know how it works. I usually just politley ask to be removed from the call list.


I do the same, and I think they remove me from their list but sell my name to some other warranty company.

They gotta make their money somehow I guess.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 6, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> I like my women with little make up, little to none!


But how do you like your men? 😂


----------



## shackleford (Feb 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I do the same, and I think they remove me from their list but sell my name to some other warranty company.
> 
> They gotta make their money somehow I guess.


i hate that they have my info.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Feb 6, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> Good God



Yup somebodies estrogen is too high 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakmidd (Feb 6, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> No I’m just trying to turn you guys on to some men’s beauty products.


Real men do not use "beauty products".


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 7, 2022)

This thread is going on longer than I thought it would


----------

